# Thoughts on Shimano Ultegra WH-6800?



## Guest

I have been pricing custom wheelsets, and I think most are just past my budget. Any thoughts on the Ultegra WH-6800 wheelset? Couldn't find anything substantial in a site search. It isn't a "wide" rim and it is slightly heavier than my current wheelset, but I have found it available for closer to what I have to spend. I'd like to hear if there are good (or bad) experiences others would be willing to share before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Trek_5200

frons said:


> I have been pricing custom wheelsets, and I think most are just past my budget. Any thoughts on the Ultegra WH-6800 wheelset? Couldn't find anything substantial in a site search. It isn't a "wide" rim and it is slightly heavier than my current wheelset, but I have found it available for closer to what I have to spend. I'd like to hear if there are good (or bad) experiences others would be willing to share before I pull the trigger.


Own a pair of dura ace c-24's. My understanding is they are similarly constructed, just a little heavier. Should be excellent wheels. My opinion on custom wheel sets is varies from the general audience here. I say go with mass-produced. You're able to buy a known quantity which means less guess work. Shimano is a big company that has a significant R&D budget as well as a good quality control effort, plus the company stands behind their product. With custom different builders perform work to a varying standards, its harder to know who does a great job and if they'll be around in the future etc. My take is you have to trust a lot more and research a great deal more if you go custom. For lots of us, off the shelf wheels are a great solution.


----------



## Guest

I appreciate your perspective. Thinking through this has brought up more questions.

First, I am starting to think about buying the Ultegra front wheel by itself, if possible. I like that the T11 rear hub has a titanium freehub body while the Ultegra doesn't. Splitting the wheelset pair between a pre-built front and a custom rear may allow me to meet my budget. This doesn't seem to follow conventional wisdom in this forum, but I haven't been here long.

Secondly, would a 20mm front rim negate the ride quality gained with a 23mm rear rim? Additionally, thoughts on a 16-spoke front wheel as part of an everyday set when no custom builder would ever recommend this build? Simply no custom hub drilled for 16 spokes (Tune MIG 45)? I weigh 155 and ride mostly chip seal roads (no racing).

Anyway, more questions than answers so more opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Weatherby

frons said:


> I appreciate your perspective. Thinking through this has brought up more questions.
> 
> First, I am starting to think about buying the Ultegra front wheel by itself, if possible. I like that the T11 rear hub has a titanium freehub body while the Ultegra doesn't. Splitting the wheelset pair between a pre-built front and a custom rear may allow me to meet my budget. This doesn't seem to follow conventional wisdom in this forum, but I haven't been here long.
> 
> Secondly, would a 20mm front rim negate the ride quality gained with a 23mm rear rim? Additionally, thoughts on a 16-spoke front wheel as part of an everyday set when no custom builder would ever recommend this build? Simply no custom hub drilled for 16 spokes (Tune MIG 45)? I weigh 155 and ride mostly chip seal roads (no racing).
> 
> Anyway, more questions than answers so more opinions would be appreciated.


Wheels aren't the place to go light or cheap.

I have White hubs from the 1992 with a lot of miles on them. Price is not really the true cost. I never got much use out of Ultegra hubs or shifters. Maybe 10,000 miles before they die. Dura-ace never failed me.

I got a broken elbow from an idiot riding light wheels. His front wheel pretzeled at 40-45 MPH on a descent. They took him away in an ambulance. He was really messed up. I do not know his outcome, once I finished nobody knew his status. My handbuilt 32 hole 14/15 front wheel hit the same pothole/crack as his 18 spoke factory wheel.

So, you would be an idiot in my book to consider 16 spokes.


----------



## Trek_5200

frons said:


> I appreciate your perspective. Thinking through this has brought up more questions.
> 
> First, I am starting to think about buying the Ultegra front wheel by itself, if possible. I like that the T11 rear hub has a titanium freehub body while the Ultegra doesn't. Splitting the wheelset pair between a pre-built front and a custom rear may allow me to meet my budget. This doesn't seem to follow conventional wisdom in this forum, but I haven't been here long.
> 
> Secondly, would a 20mm front rim negate the ride quality gained with a 23mm rear rim? Additionally, thoughts on a 16-spoke front wheel as part of an everyday set when no custom builder would ever recommend this build? Simply no custom hub drilled for 16 spokes (Tune MIG 45)? I weigh 155 and ride mostly chip seal roads (no racing).
> 
> Anyway, more questions than answers so more opinions would be appreciated.


Way beyond my knowledge, but my gut reaction is you are making a simple problem complicated, and doubt the results will match the thought put into the decision.


----------



## ngl

Weatherby said:


> Wheels aren't the place to go light or cheap.
> 
> I have White hubs from the 1992 with a lot of miles on them. Price is not really the true cost. I never got much use out of Ultegra hubs or shifters. Maybe 10,000 miles before they die. Dura-ace never failed me.
> 
> I got a broken elbow from an idiot riding light wheels. His front wheel pretzeled at 40-45 MPH on a descent. They took him away in an ambulance. He was really messed up. I do not know his outcome, once I finished nobody knew his status. My handbuilt 32 hole 14/15 front wheel hit the same pothole/crack as his 18 spoke factory wheel.
> 
> So, you would be an idiot in my book to consider 16 spokes.


I certainly wouldn't say a person is an idiot for riding light wheels any more that a person riding very old wheels or hubs. Just because wheels are light has nothing to do with it.
Also, I have freinds putting 8ooo miles a year on their ultegra shifters and still running great.


----------



## tednugent

$35,000 for them.... rather buy a nice car.
Amazon.com: Shimano Ultegra WH-6800 Bike Wheels wheelset grey: Sports & Outdoors

Yes, it's a big typo.

Shimano wheelsets are solid. Yeah, Shimano still insists with loose bearings, but their durability is not questioned.

Of course, if you break a spoke.... then you have to deal with its proprietary spokes....

...so what are you looking for in a wheelse?


----------



## Guest

Trek_5200 said:


> Way beyond my knowledge, but my gut reaction is you are making a simple problem complicated, and doubt the results will match the thought put into the decision.


When several hundred dollars, and possibly my health and safety, are on the line, I tend to research obsessively. I do appreciate everyone's responses.




tednugent said:


> Shimano wheelsets are solid. Yeah, Shimano still insists with loose bearings, but their durability is not questioned.
> 
> 
> Of course, if you break a spoke.... then you have to deal with its proprietary spokes....


I did not realize the spokes were proprietary, so something learned right there. Thanks!




tednugent said:


> ...so what are you looking for in a wheelset?


Well, maybe that's where I should have started. I'm riding a pair of original Mavic Ksyrium SSC, about 13 years old now, and possibly 5-6k miles or more on them. At 18f/20r, they have been solid for me for the last 2,500 miles, but I think it's prudent to start looking for replacements before a spoke fails. They are virtually impossible to find.

I'd like to keep the wheelset about the same weight or less (1600g), have sealed bearings that require little maintenance (I avoid the wet), use non-proprietary spokes/nipples so I (or lbs) could easily true if needed, and be dependable, lasting for years on my normal 30-60 mile rides. 

Roads around here are pretty flat, no climbs or fast descents, chip seal pavement in relatively good condition (no huge potholes) , and I know my route, night or day.

So far, custom wheelsets are running at or above $800, so maybe I will get a quote on just a rear wheel and get the front replaced when I get more cash.


----------



## El Dooderino

I recently purchased a Lapierre Xelius EFI400 that was spec'd with the Ultegra WH6800. There is not much information on these for a rider to research so I really was curious how they would hold up to the horrible roads we have here in San Diego. To boot, I'm not the lightest guy out there at 210lbs. The combo of hellish roads and my rider weight equal wheel disaster...not the case with these Ultegras. They are stout. 

The option for tubeless is there, too. I'm not likely to convert them but for those who wished to do so, the option is there. Like other tubeless wheels, check for slag. My front wheel had some material floating around inside that needed to be removed. No big deal.

Overall, I'm really impressed with the wheelset. They roll mighty quick, run silent, provide excellent lateral stiffness, and come at a great price for a rider wanting budget level performance.


----------



## tednugent

frons said:


> So far, custom wheelsets are running at or above $800, so maybe I will get a quote on just a rear wheel and get the front replaced when I get more cash.


using Prowheelbuilder.com as a guidance tool.... 28 spoke rear & 24 spoke front.


If you insist on the White Industries T11 for hubs front & rear, that's half the cost right there.

If you "cheap" out on rims, and consider say, Kinlin XR300.... you can get their price below $800 (without shipping), I got it to $750 with Sapin C-Xray spokes (though....maybe DT Swiss equivalent may be more available at shops in case you have issues).... bladed spokes are expensive. You can shave a little $$$ with double-butted spokes. It's weighs in approx 1550 gr for the wheelset.

Say, with the Kinlin XC279 (which their offering for the wider rim trend)....and using the same hubs, but with DT Swiss double butted spokes & their alloy nipples... you're at 1650 grams, but $700 wheelset...

the XC279 is $63 for the rim and the XR300 is $54

Another option is Blackset Race 14 700c Wheel Set

I think Mike T can vouch for them.


----------



## Bog

frons said:


> I did not realize the spokes were proprietary, so something learned right there. Thanks!


Most factory wheelsets are constructed with proprietary hubs, rims and usually proprietary straight-pull spokes. That's how they can get such low wheel weights with low spoke counts, Not necessarily a problem because there are thousands of riders rolling on factory built wheelsets that last a long time and give satisfactory service. It's when they don't that the problems start...


----------



## tednugent

Bog said:


> Most factory wheelsets are constructed with proprietary hubs, rims and usually proprietary straight-pull spokes. That's how they can get such low wheel weights with low spoke counts, Not necessarily a problem because there are thousands of riders rolling on factory built wheelsets that last a long time and give satisfactory service. It's when they don't that the problems start...


it's made worse when you have a solid rim bed, as it takes an actual proprietary spoke nipple AND on top of that, special spoke nipple wrenches


----------



## dekindy

I just went through the same process as you except I had ridden 2nd Generation Shimano road tubeless Dura Ace 7850SL for five years and they performed flawlessly for this 200 lb rider; probably had 17,500+ miles. Front rim developed a leak due to use of older formula sealant that was corrosive and I was disappointed to learn that rim and spoke components were not available and even if they were a new set of Ultegra WH6800 was a cheaper alternative. Could have put a tube in and used as backup wheels but sold them with full disclosure for $200 and purchased new Ultegras.

Like you, if I got custom down into the price range I wanted I was not really saving that much on the next build and they will be obsolete in the future unless you get 11-speed compatible. Weather may be nice enough to get out and ride and give you a report but I expect to be able to tell very little if any difference between 3rd generation Ultegra and 2nd generation Dura Ace road tubeless.


----------



## Mike T.

tednugent said:


> Another option is Blackset Race 14 700c Wheel Set
> I think Mike T can vouch for them.


Oh for sure. BWW do an excellent wheel and have many customizing options - spokes (Champ, Comp, CX-Rays) and hub/rim/nipple choices along with rim, hub & decal colors. Plus $1 shipping or discount coupons depending on amount spent -

Coupons

The Blackset Race would be an excellent set for the OP. Mine are 1410 grams with CX-Rays. They list their wheels as to purpose and rider weight and don't do silly low spoke stuff (24/28 is as low as it gets).


----------



## Guest

Bog said:


> Most factory wheelsets are constructed with proprietary hubs, rims and usually proprietary straight-pull spokes. That's how they can get such low wheel weights with low spoke counts, Not necessarily a problem because there are thousands of riders rolling on factory built wheelsets that last a long time and give satisfactory service. It's when they don't that the problems start...
> 
> 
> tednugent said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's made worse when you have a solid rim bed, as it takes an actual proprietary spoke nipple AND on top of that, special spoke nipple wrenches
Click to expand...

Sounds just like my Mavics. They can last several years and spin for thousands of trouble-free miles, but when they do develop a problem, you're out of luck. They're essentially disposable. And by disposable I mean that the product is more easily or economically replaced than repaired, if repair is even possible. Still, disposable items have their place. Nashbar has a special on the 6800 wheelset for only $360 delivered that ends tonight. Tempting.


----------



## Guest

Are the hubs of good quality? Cup and cone, or cartridge? Other than that, the rims from BWW all seem to be 19mm, just like the Ultegra. Still deciding if that is non-negotiable.


----------



## Bog

frons said:


> Sounds just like my Mavics. They can last several years and spin for thousands of trouble-free miles, but when they do develop a problem, you're out of luck. They're essentially disposable. And by disposable I mean that the product is more easily or economically replaced than repaired, if repair is even possible. Still, disposable items have their place. Nashbar has a special on the 6800 wheelset for only $360 delivered that ends tonight. Tempting.


I have two pairs of Mavic Ksyrium Elites - the oldest have done around 4000 miles and are hanging in the garage with a busted rim that I can't (economically) replace. The latest are on my Summer bike and have done about 2000 miles and are fine (touch wood).

I must admit if I didn't build my own wheels I would probably be looking at buying Shimano now. The reasons I do build my own wheels however is because of the knackered Mavics. 

I built up some H+ Son Archehypes recently to see what they were like and didn't notice any difference over any of my other narrower rims like Mavic Open Pros. Nice looking rims though.


----------



## dekindy

frons said:


> Are the hubs of good quality? Cup and cone, or cartridge? Other than that, the rims from BWW all seem to be 19mm, just like the Ultegra. Still deciding if that is non-negotiable.


Shimano can Campy hubs are the best quality and Shimano are the quietest; very hard to beat.


----------



## Mike T.

frons said:


> Are the hubs of good quality? Cup and cone, or cartridge?


They're great quality. Cartridge. Those Asian hub makers have a big catalog of hubs and various qualities of bearings can be speced by the buyers. BWW will spec good ones.


----------



## NZPeterG

*Ultegra WH-6800 wheelset!*



frons said:


> I have been pricing custom wheelsets, and I think most are just past my budget. Any thoughts on the Ultegra WH-6800 wheelset? Couldn't find anything substantial in a site search. It isn't a "wide" rim and it is slightly heavier than my current wheelset, but I have found it available for closer to what I have to spend. I'd like to hear if there are good (or bad) experiences others would be willing to share before I pull the trigger.


Hi I have just fitted a pair of Ultegra WH-6800 wheel's to my bike Satruday and have only ride 50km's so far?

So far I love them, light climbing, I have riding a few PR's so far and i'm looking forward to loads more climbing and riding 

Looking farward to going tubeless too :thumbsup:

Kiwi Pete


----------

